# انواع القلوب



## mrmr120 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*القــلوب انــواع ، فما هو نوع قـلبك اقرا وحدد الان !*

*قلب يحب : تتمنى أن يكون من يحبه هذا القلب هو انت لتهنأ به أبد الحياه*


*قلب يحن : تتمنى أن تسمع عدد حناته ورقته حتى تعلم أن تعيش في حنانه للأبد*


*قلب مغرم : تتمنى غرامه أن يكون في هواك حتى لا يذهب بعيدا وأنت تشتاق له كل يوم*


*قلب مهموم : يشغلك همه حتى تدخل أجوافه وتعيش همومه ... فقد يكون عندك الحل*


*قلب مجروح : ما أصعب أن تهرب منه وتجده وراءك ينتظر أقل فرصة منك ليهجم عليك ويسكنك*


*قلب حاسد : هو قلب تتمنى أن لا يراك ولا تراه... إما يعديك بحسده أو يحسدك فلا تسلم منه*


*قلب حقود : هو القلب الذي لا يجد من يدخله لأنه مظلم طوال العمر ولا يعرف غير القلوب الميتة*


*قلب ماكر : هو القلب الذي إختارك وحدك وبعد ذلك تجد به عدة قلوب يلعب بها ويضحك عليها*


*قلب خبير : نتمنى خبرته في الحياه ولكن تخاف تجاربه فقد ترسب في أحد محطاته ولا تصل إليه*


*قلب طيب : ترجو أن تناله ولكنك ترى أنه ينال الجميع ولا يحرم أحد من زيارته وسكناه*


*قلب ولهان : كثير ما يعذب صاحبه لأنه لا يصبر عن الشكوى وقليل ما يرتاح ليرتاح صاحبه*


*قلب سعيد : وهذا قلب مؤقت فقط ... يظل خائفا أكثر ما هو سعيد أن يفقد السعاده في أحد الأيام*


*اين قلبك من هذه القلوب؟*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل يامرمر
بس صعب عليا احد نوع قلبي 
لية مش عارف
بس هو مش من الانواع الوحشة:smil12:


----------



## mrmr120 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههه
ماشى يارامى 
مرسى على مرورك الحلو دة​


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

جميل جدا يا مرمر الموضوع تحفة


بس فعلا محتارة مش عارفة ان فين من دا كله


----------



## rivo_vovo (2 يناير 2007)

القلوب متغيره 
شويه مهمومه و شويه فرحانه و شويه ولهانه و .................
يعنى لكل موقف قلب


----------



## +++حنين+++ (2 يناير 2007)

*مرمر موضوعك جميل قوووى
وعايزه اضيف ان ممكن قلب واحد يحمل كذا نوع او صفه من دول
يعنى القلب اللى بيحب اكيد هتلاقيه بيحب ومغرم
عموما ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ومشاركاتك الجميله
اختك 
+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## mrmr120 (2 يناير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ليكم كلكم 
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## بيشوى موريس (19 فبراير 2007)

*انواع القلوب من مستشار الحب*

:Love_Mailbox: انواع القلوب


قلب يحب: تتمنى ان يكون من يحبه هذا القلب هوانت لتهنأ به أبد الحياه

قلب يحن: تتمنى ان تلمس حنانه ورقته وخوفه عليك وان تعيش في حنانه للابد.

قلب مغرم: تتمنى غرامه ان يكون في هواك حتى لا يذهب بعيدا وتشتاق له كل يوم.

قلب مهموم: يشغلك همه حتى تدخل جوفه وتعيش  همومه....فقد يكون لديك الحل.

قلب مجروح: ما أصعب ان تهرب منه وتجده وراءك ينتظر اقل فرصه منك ليهجم عليك ويسكنك؟

قلب حاسد: هو قلب تتمنى ان لا يراك ولا تراه ......اما يعديك بحسده.......او يحسدك فلا تسلم منه.

قلب حقود: هو القلب الذي لا يجد من يدخله لانه مظلم  طوال العمر ولا يعرف سوى القلوب الميته

قلب ماكر: هو القلب الذي اختارك وحدك وبعد ذلك تجد  فيه عدة قلوب يلعب بها ويضحك عليها.

قلب خبير : تتمنى خبرته في الحياه ولكن تخاف تجاربه فقد ترسب في احدى محطاته ولا تصل اليه.

قلب طيب: ترجو ان تناله ولكنك ترى انه ينال الجميع ولا يحرم احد من زيارته وسكناه

قلب ولهان : كثير ما يعذب صاحبه لانه لا يصبر عن الشكوى وقليلي ما يرتاح ليرتاح صاحبه.

قلب سعيد : وهذا قلب مؤقت فقط ...... يظل خائف اكثر ماهو سعيد ان يفقد السعاده في احد الايام.
:36_3_11:مع تحياتى مستشار الحب:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (26 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع جميل 
                         وقلوب أغلبها جميلة 
                              ولكن توجد أنواع أخرى من القلوب التى نريد أن نعرف عنها مثل
                القلوب الجارحه ، القلوب الحجريه ، القلوب القاسيه ............
                                ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## merola (14 مارس 2007)

جماااااااااال اوى يا بيشو


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2007)

*القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

[COLOR="Red"]القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟​​




قلب يحب:​
 تتمنى ان يكون من يحبه هذا القلب هوانت لتهنأ به أبد الحياه 


قلب يحن​
: تتمنى ان تلمس حنانه ورقته وخوفه عليك وان تعيش في حنانه للابد. 


قلب مغرم:​
 تتمنى غرامه ان يكون في هواك حتى لا يذهب بعيدا وتشتاق له كل يوم. 


قلب مهموم:​
 يشغلك همه حتى تدخل جوفه وتعيش همومه....فقد يكون لديك الحل. 


قلب مجروح:​
 ما أصعب ان تهرب منه وتجده وراءك ينتظر اقل فرصه منك ليهجم عليك ويسكنك؟


قلب حاسد:​
 هو قلب تتمنى ان لا يراك ولا تراه ......اما يعديك بحسده.......او يحسدك فلا تسلم منه. 


قلب حقود:​
 هو القلب الذي لا يجد من يدخله لانه مظلم طوال العمر ولا يعرف سوى القلوب الميته 


قلب ماكر:​
 هو القلب الذي اختارك وحدك وبعد ذلك تجد فيه عدة قلوب يلعب بها ويضحك عليها. 


قلب خبير :​
 تتمنى خبرته في الحياه ولكن تخاف تجاربه فقد ترسب في احدى محطاته ولا تصل اليه. 


قلب طيب:​
ترجو ان تناله ولكنك ترى انه ينال الجميع ولا يحرم احد من زيارته وسكناه 


قلب ولهان :​
 كثير ما يعذب صاحبه لانه لا يصبر عن الشكوى وقليلي ما يرتاح ليرتاح صاحبه. 


قلب سعيد :​
وهذا قلب مؤقت فقط ...... يظل خائف اكثر ماهو سعيد ان يفقد السعاده في احد الايام. 



--------------------​​​[/COLOR]


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

موضوع جميل​


----------



## العجايبي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

[



قلب يحب:​
 تتمنى ان يكون من يحبه هذا القلب هوانت لتهنأ به أبد الحياه 


قلب يحن​
: تتمنى ان تلمس حنانه ورقته وخوفه عليك وان تعيش في حنانه للابد. 


قلب مغرم:​
 تتمنى غرامه ان يكون في هواك حتى لا يذهب بعيدا وتشتاق له كل يوم. 


_*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا ياكاندى
واتمنى كل الناس قلبهم كويسة*_


----------



## monlove (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

*شكرا ليك علي مجموعة القلوب الفظيعة دي*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



> تتمنى خبرته في الحياه ولكن تخاف تجاربه فقد ترسب في احدى محطاته ولا تصل اليه


موضوع حلوكتير وانا الحمدلالله شفت قلبي فيه 
مشكورة


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

انا معرفش انا مين فيهم بس اكيد كل يوم بحاله او حسب الوقف 

ميرسى يا كاندى يا قمر على الموضوع الجامد ده ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

انا قلبي حنون 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



العجايبي قال:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



monlove قال:


> *شكرا ليك علي مجموعة القلوب الفظيعة دي*



شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



mooonester قال:


> موضوع حلوكتير وانا الحمدلالله شفت قلبي فيه
> مشكورة



كويس اوى 

نشكر ربنا 

شكراااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انا معرفش انا مين فيهم بس اكيد كل يوم بحاله او حسب الوقف
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى يا قمر على الموضوع الجامد ده ربنا يباركك​





ميرسى يا حببتى على 

مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> انا قلبي حنون
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




جميل اوى 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

جمييييييييل جدا
ميرسى قوى ياكاندى
مواضيعك دايما كلها جميله
كل انواع القوب دى موجودة وللاسف
الوحشه اكتر من الحلووووووووووووة

ربنا يحفظنا
ميرسى ياقمرنا


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



twety قال:


> جمييييييييل جدا
> ميرسى قوى ياكاندى
> مواضيعك دايما كلها جميله
> كل انواع القوب دى موجودة وللاسف
> ...



ميرسى ليكى يا حببتى

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

فى قلوب مشويه .. 

فى قلوب ياما شافت لحد ما استوت .. قلوب مجروحه كتير  .. مشويه يعنى


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> فى قلوب مشويه ..
> 
> فى قلوب ياما شافت لحد ما استوت .. قلوب مجروحه كتير  .. مشويه يعنى



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب دي قلوب احنا بنكونها ساعات يعني او زي ما فيبي قالت ساعات بنكون احنا دول حسب الحاله بتاعتنا ...... كلهم قلوب نقدر نقول عليهم قلوب وقتيه .*​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> طيب دي قلوب احنا بنكونها ساعات يعني او زي ما فيبي قالت ساعات بنكون احنا دول حسب الحاله بتاعتنا ...... كلهم قلوب نقدر نقول عليهم قلوب وقتيه .*​




قصدك قلوب بتتكيف حسب

الحاله اللى بيتفرض عليها

شكراااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## blackguitar (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

*موضوع رائع بجد*


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



blackguitar قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد*





شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

موضوع  رائع بجد يا كاندي ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> موضوع  رائع بجد يا كاندي ربنا يعوض تعبك




ميرسى لمشاركتك يا مرمر

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## gigi angel (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

مرسى ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



germen قال:


> مرسى ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل ده



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك

يا قمر​


----------



## shahed_2006 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

شكرا ليك على تعاريف القلوب وممكن اكون انا من اكون قلبى من الا انت كتبتهما


----------



## shahed_2006 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

شكرا ليك على تعاريف القلوب وممكن اكون انا من القلو ب الا انت كتبتهما


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



shahed_2006 قال:


> شكرا ليك على تعاريف القلوب وممكن اكون انا من اكون قلبى من الا انت كتبتهما





شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## assyrian girl (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*

i dnt know which one lolanyway thx so much:dntknw:


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القلوب انواع فماهو نوع قلبك؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> i dnt know which one lolanyway thx so much:dntknw:




thank you very mych​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

